# Critical Skills Permit Wait Periods in 2017



## dividesbyzero (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,

Has someone received their CSV this year and how long did it take after submission?


----------



## jonamoyo (Dec 4, 2017)

submitted 16 Nov 2017, permit granted 20 Nov 2017


----------



## dividesbyzero (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks, mine was also issued within two working days.


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

jonamoyo said:


> submitted 16 Nov 2017, permit granted 20 Nov 2017


Hi,

In Zim or in SA?


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

hustlebunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Zim or in SA?


Hustlebunny in Zim it takes a minimum of 6 months to get outcome.


----------

